# Hilfe bei Java Gui



## Saiinox (23. Jul 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen und versteht diese nicht.
Ich würde gerne ein GUI /Programm erstellen in den man wie im Anhang zu sehen eine Zeile ist wenn man auf diese klickt sollen mehr Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt werden und je nach dem welche Auswahl man getroffen ein Bild anzeigen soll und ein Button Um Zurück auf die Startseite zu kommen.
Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen kleinen code in den das Funktionier schreiben kann damit ich das verstehe

mfg Saiinox


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Jul 2016)

Moin,

als Anstoß vlt. dies:
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/combobox.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Saiinox (25. Jul 2016)

Hallo,

das war das was ich gesucht habe Dankeschön.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Saiinox


----------

